# Why the Hate for California?



## PlasticOwls (May 18, 2018)

Just lay your hate nice and thick; Im genuinely curious if people have specific reasons.

Stories, rumors, distant news, batshit insane people, Scientology, dirty immigrants, liberal factions--Im glad to hear about it.

Like I said, looking for a great California Man story.


----------



## drtoboggan (May 18, 2018)

Everything you listed.


----------



## GreenJacket (May 18, 2018)

Hollywood: The great centre of vapid, normie culture perpetuating national ignorance.
San Francisco: A bunch of hippies and new-ageists who need to take a shower. (I could go on a whole rant about new-ageism, but I'm worried about that :powerlevel
Edit: Also Massachusetts is much better at being 'soft-liberal'.


----------



## RG 448 (May 18, 2018)

I don’t hate them but it would be nice if they re-criminalized deliberately spreading AIDS and helping sexual assaulters escape federal justice.


----------



## DumbDosh (May 18, 2018)

L.A. just turns awful people into even worse people.

California can be nice to visit, but I thank god every day I don't live there.


----------



## Coconut Gun (May 18, 2018)

Not kicking out illegal aliens and calling anyone who doesn't like it Nazis.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 18, 2018)

California Los Angeles and San Francisco.

Fixed it for you, tbh.
Edit: to answer your question as someone who has grown up in California, I'll say the worst things as someone who has witnessed the worst parts.
.San Francisco is a shithole filled with hippies, homeless people, degenerates and extreme leftists. Meanwhile it's expensive as fuck even though it's a shithole. This is also the city that had that infamous gay nude man who used to act like a tard in public buses and get arrested.
Los Angeles- Skid Row, homeless and drug addicts, plus out of touch celebrities who say illegal immigration should be allowed while they live in fenced in wealthy areas and don't have to deal with the worst parts of L.A. Also Scientology is located in that area. But SJW's and the extreme left tend to live in L.A. That's why L.A. and San Francisco show up so much in the news. There's a reason why most of the other California cities stay under the radar. L.A. also has the famous poor ghettos and gang activity, but that's a different story.

.The sanctuary city bs. To be fair though- most people in California (except the tards who are the most vocal) hate this shit and are pissed off that this got pushed through without citizens being able to vote on it. I feel like I have to make this very clear. We didn't want this. We had no choice. Brown pushed this in and didn't give any of us citizens the chance to decide what was best for this state. 

.Santa Ana which is Mexico-lite and filled with constant crime and violence. Some of the Ms-13 gang activity is also linked there.

.Governor Jerry Brown. The reason why so many laws got passed in California that ended up being featured on this board is because of our asshole governor. I'll tell you one thing- most people in California are sick of this guy and are waiting for him to leave office this year.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 18, 2018)

I've been to Cali a few times, all of the state I've covered. Nor cal needs to split. So Cal is fucking amazing and I get the hype, but to live there I rather put fish hooks in my eyes. Now So cal is where the cancer is from but I've been to LA it's cool as hell,  and outside is paradise. I live near a large city and get the hype of cities but LA is . 

I remember sitting at Mel's diner and before I was done my meal, I got over seeing Ferraris and Rolls. It's amazing to see that wealth and how you can be near it with no money. Everyone I knew in the area was cool and great to see around, the outskirts yes are tv show views. Outside of my friends who were there, well it's lolcow area and the poverty was awful (this was a decade ago mind you and only got worse)

Nor cal , it's where all the food is the vibe is different. It's a place I could call home. But it suffers like many other areas were it's cucked by no people on voting table.

In reality I pity Nor Cal and it's farming ways and other cool shit. I'd say Carmel is one of the nicest places I've seen in my life. Everyone there was not polite to me because I was a tourist but because they thought it was so great I came to see their town. 

But I'll talk shit because it's funny, and end  of the day it's still a toxin to the rest of the nation and the farmers need to say fuck tax breaks let people stave till they kick the mexicans out.


----------



## Red Hood (May 18, 2018)

I'm from California. I no longer liver there due to batshit insanse politicians and cost of living.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (May 18, 2018)

I used to live in California. It cost too much to live there, and now with legal weed, it’ll be even more expensive to live there. 
Most of the Bay Area is infested with idiots who think the gang bang lifestyle is where’s its at. LA sucks ass as a whole. Sacramento area sucks. I’m glad to be gone from there.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 18, 2018)

A challenger appears:



> *Democrat Ben Jealous pitches health care for all, free college tuition in bid for Maryland governor*.
> 
> If Ben Jealous is not elected governor of Maryland, it won’t be because he played it safe.
> 
> ...



http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/politics/bs-md-ben-jealous-profile-20180508-story.html


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 18, 2018)

I've been traveling to California to work for more than thirteen years. The only decent places I've ever been were Monterrey, Tehachapi, coastal Mendocino County, the Lake Tahoe area, and a few small towns on the 101. Everything else is garbage.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 18, 2018)

I live in a small ag town right where the drought was at its worst.  Farmers were taken from over 6 acre feet of water ( https://medium.com/@timboucher/what-is-an-acre-foot-of-water-8b04613ac346 ) down to _3 inches of water per acre, _in less then three years.  That is a HUGE drop.  They claimed it was due to the drought, but the people incharge of the resiviors were still selling the same amount of water to LA, and even increased it by thousands of acre feet, while farms went under and crops died in the fields.  Land literally dropped up to 10 feet in some places due to the water table dropping, but LA still got THEIR water!

They have prioritize the Delta Smeldt over the farmers getting more water, even tho the Central Valley feeds America.  ( https://undark.org/article/delta-smelt-california-endangered/ )  So more farms aren't getting the water they need, because of a fish.

The University of Merced took years to build the foundation, all because they found Fairy Shrimp in vernal puddles in the pasture land they were to build on.  The land was donated to them, completely free, the city offered to put in all water, sewage, and electric lines for free, but they delayed due to tiny shrimp in rain puddles.  Fucking California.  ( https://www.sfgate.com/green/article/MERCED-UC-expansion-plans-again-run-up-against-2647615.php )

The state has no care or concern for people in the Central Valley.  The majority if this area is extremely conservative, as is the north of the state, but the lions share of cash and voters initiatives is for the Bay area and southern California.  We only exist to feed them and as people to make fun of.  We have some of the most beautiful areas in California, the hardest workers, the kindest people, but to Sacramento we are just dirty uneducated hicks.

Fuck California.


----------



## Overcast (May 18, 2018)

I live near Sacramento. It’s honestly a nice place for the most part, but the shitty politics have begun to seep in unfortunately. Especially in the schools.

Between that, the illegal problem, and all the problems mentioned already, kinda makes me sad the place I grew up in turned out the way it is now.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 18, 2018)

Tfw when you live in California and everybody shits on your state and says everyone there should die
:')


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 18, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Tfw when you live in California and everybody shits on your state and says everyone there should die
> :')



Well sorry about that. It seems that folks that come from the Coastal area are some of the most Sanctimonious Pricks in human existence. Also the cities are so arrogant to believe they are the only ones that matter when without North California and the farmers they wouldn't have the unnatural Metropolises they currently enjoy.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 18, 2018)

California has some beautiful places to visit, but I thank God every day that I don't live there.

Same goes for the other hard "blue states" (Vermont, Massachusetts, New York) and the hard "red states" (Texas, Louisiana, Arizona) that I have visited and enjoyed being there, but honestly could not see myself living there.

In all honesty, I'm sort of glad that I live in a swing state and in one of the more politically and culturally moderate areas of said state.


----------



## millais (May 18, 2018)

The consistent state budget deficit is very discouraging. Back when I was deciding where to go for undergrad, I got accepted to UCLA and UC Berkeley, but because they had those state budget troubles at the time, the government hiked up tuition for out of state students to the point that it was only like two or three thousand dollars away from being the same cost as an average Ivy League tuition, plus they made it so out of state students would never be able to qualify for in-state tuition. Only a couple years before, when their budget was still solvent, out of state students only had to pay out of state tuition for the first year, after which they would be considered the same as in-state students.


----------



## Maxliam (May 18, 2018)

It's such a faggy state and the problem is that the people who leave it bring the same shitty problems that include:

1.) Gun Control. Fuck every motherfucker who escapes that shithole state and brings the same failure of gun control to my beloved Texas. Stay in your safespace state.

2.)Liberals. Sounds redundant but honestly California needs to remain a containment state for the far left. We don't want you here in normal states like Texas where people work for a living and our liberal freaks are stuck in Austin.

3.) Hollywood. Nothing gets me more annoyed than knowing California hasn't been nuked but its resident drama queens get on the news and bitch that we haven't banned guns and pick up trucks and anything that's fun because of the children or some lame trees or some animals or some other dumb pussy bullshit. The irony is that they are worst sexual deviants who have assaulted women while preaching that we need to be nicer to women.

4.) The arrogant attitude californians have over other states. They sneer and call us flyover states but honestly, they have it worst economically than a "boring state". Mostly because they have super rich and then people scraping by. It's like Mexico but worse. You expect Mexico to be a shithole.

In short, LA, San Diego, San Fran, Portland, Seattle, and New York should just be nuked off the planet.


----------



## Jaimas (May 18, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> It's such a faggy state and the problem is that the people who leave it bring the same shitty problems that include:
> 
> 1.) Gun Control. Fuck every motherfucker who escapes that shithole state and brings the same failure of gun control to my beloved Texas. Stay in your safespace state.
> 
> ...



It's actually kind of amazing how much the rest of NY hates Manhattan, for a fucking arsenal of reasons.


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 19, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> It's actually kind of amazing how much the rest of NY hates Manhattan, for a fucking arsenal of reasons.



It is almost as if we shouldn't have Mega-cities where power in the state is concentrated in one small corner.


----------



## Shokew (May 19, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> It is almost as if we shouldn't have Mega-cities where power in the state is concentrated in one small corner.



It's like Judge Dredd was trying to warn us of something, even if it was just a crazy-as-fuck, action-packed comic in a post apocalyptic future where the law needed a serious upgrade to help society not collapse further. Too bad this is California we're talking about - we're damn near there, in that regard.


----------



## Azazel (May 19, 2018)

Yea I wouldn't say I hate California. There's nothing nothing inherently wrong with it. What I hate are politicians with power over an unbelievable amount of people. They'll just say anything they think their voting base wants to hear. I mean sure there's a lot of SJW types in California but I want to believe they are the extremely vocal minority and most Californians just want shit to be normal. The problem is the politicians listen to that vocal minority, especially celebrities, and think that what they want is good for the entire state, which it very clearly isn't. Couple that with extreme corruption and overall mismanagement of the state's resources.

A lot of people assume that the Hollywood attitude of smug superiority is the norm in California which I don't really believe. There are probably a lot of Californians that look down on fly over states, but I'd like to believe it's not most Californians. On average they're fine, it's just the snobs that really give California a bad reputation. Average Californians just want to live in a state with awesome weather and great job opportunities, and just try to keep their head down when it comes to the insane liberal politics that go on there.

Anyway I think California should just be split up (I've heard proposals for as many as 6 different states), so that politicians pandering to an extreme left don't have so much control over less deranged segments of the population, and smug liberal elites can be quarantined into their own playpens away from everyone else.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 19, 2018)

In land empire, I think this is what locals call it, I must go there for work from time to time. Shit head dessert filled with crazy imbred rednecks all doing meth.


----------



## UptownRuckus (May 19, 2018)

I read the title and asked myself 

"is this even a question?"

Lol in all seriousness its the bullshit laws.


----------



## Maxliam (May 19, 2018)

UptownRuckus said:


> I read the title and asked myself
> 
> "is this even a question?"
> 
> Lol in all seriousness its the bullshit laws.


And Diane Frankenstein, Harvey Milk, Nancy Pelosi, Hollywood in general, and San Francisco. If there is one town I seriously pray had a nuclear bomb dropped on it, it's San Fran. I've never hated a town so much before.

It literally takes the worst features of the other five towns I'm okay with being nuked off the planet and amplifies it.

If my hatred were a video game, it'd be the final boss.


----------



## c-no (May 21, 2018)

I'll just say this as someone that has seen California, at least seeing the SoCal part, one city has had an epidemic with hepatitis a and on top of it, it also has a homeless problem. Take a simple trolley ride and you'll see some tents and litter spread around some areas.


----------



## ES 148 (May 21, 2018)

I think it pays to remember that a lot of hate here tends to be played up for the funnies, and anyone who really gets worked up over this sort of thing is probably a bit of a slow-in-the-mind.


----------



## Slap47 (May 21, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> It's ruling liberal middle-class is embodiment of sjwism/neoliberalism.
> 
> They forcibly bus out homeless people instead of dealing with their own people and go batshit crazy on all social issues aside from those actually help poor people. They preach about the environment but have very poor public transit and dump raw sewage in the ocean. They preach about diversity but basically have segregation through economics and claim to be smarter than those "rednecks" while leading the charge on the same stupid trends that they criticize poor southern whites for. They'll be the first to talk about how awful it is to have a celebrity president but almost certainly talk fondly of that corrupt Idiot Arnold.





Apoth42 said:


> Neoliberalism
> 
> YES: Diversity, trendiness, attracting big Companies, ceremonial arrests, drugs, post-modernist art
> 
> NO: Anti-poverty measures, social welfare,  order, maintaining decency in public, an actual local culture shared by everybody





Apoth42 said:


> It's not like the classes or demographics have changed all that much.  It's still the same trendy rich white liberals self-medicating their lack of motivation and lust for meaning by taking on some struggle that won't actually negatively affect them personally.
> 
> Rich white men denying poor white men jobs and opportunities to feel better about their own undeserved success. Dumb asses in higher education of all colors making up for their lack of pride by doing something that allows them to do something with their fists or loud mouths rather than their mind.



I think these select quotes summarize it best.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 21, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> It is almost as if we shouldn't have Mega-cities where power in the state is concentrated in one small corner.



California (and Michigan and Illinois) are excellent examples of why small-r republicanism is an excellent idea that is seldom appreciated for its genius.


----------



## soy_king (May 21, 2018)

Among everything else listed, California spreads the contagion of idiotic American liberalism by having ridiculously high taxes, causing massive flight of middle class Democrat voters to lower tax conservative states, which then turns them into Democrat states that start applying shitty Liberal policies. For one thing, Google leaving Silicon Valley and moving to my state of Colorado is going to make Colorado an even more expensive place than it already is.


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 21, 2018)

soy_king said:


> Among everything else listed, California spreads the contagion of idiotic American liberalism by having ridiculously high taxes, causing massive flight of middle class Democrat voters to lower tax conservative states, which then turns them into Democrat states that start applying shitty Liberal policies. For one thing, Google leaving Silicon Valley and moving to my state of Colorado is going to make Colorado an even more expensive place than it already is.



It is a fucking Blue Plague that won't go away until it has infected all of the United States, or until we can find a way to bankrupt enough of these upper-class liberals.


----------



## Slap47 (May 21, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> It is a fucking Blue Plague that won't go away until it has infected all of the United States, or until we can find a way to bankrupt enough of these upper-class liberals.



They leave before their policies destroy them so it's impossible to beat them.

When the USA is destroyed theyllt flee to another country.


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 21, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> They leave before their policies destroy them so it's impossible to beat them.
> 
> When the USA is destroyed theyllt flee to another country.



Well perhaps we can help them move with free helicopter rides?


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (May 21, 2018)

The reason I can't hate California is you know one day Da Big One will hit and California will an hero itself into the Pacific.

I, zen like, await the great cleansing.


----------



## Caesare (May 21, 2018)

I hear in California you can get an app on your phone and they'll deliver marijuana to you, wherever you are.  That's neat.


----------



## soy_king (May 21, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> It is a fucking Blue Plague that won't go away until it has infected all of the United States, or until we can find a way to bankrupt enough of these upper-class liberals.


The only thing I can see happening is after years of mismanagement in their political strongholds the working class tires of their bullshit and votes in Republicans, presumably when they have left these states. The recent transition of Indiana, Michigan, and Wisconsin comes to mind.


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 21, 2018)

soy_king said:


> The only thing I can see happening is after years of mismanagement in their political strongholds the working class tires of their bullshit and votes in Republicans, presumably when they have left these states. The recent transition of Indiana, Michigan, and Wisconsin comes to mind.



Living in one of the mentioned states is totally true. Even if my viewpoints are more right leaning, I hope that we can achieve a healthy red-blue dynamic that can keep the excesses of the parties in check.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 24, 2018)

People hate us because the state plays host to insane moonbat politicians, self-aggrandizing celebrities, and smug foreign billionaires who kill businesses and irrigate their lawns with more fresh water than most countries possess.  They also read about all our crazy laws passed by a governor who came from the same planet as Tommy Wiseau.

Personally I'm ambivalent.  California has great weather and I like knowing I can visit the beach whenever I feel like.  But I don't like having to shell out $950k for a 2 bed home.


----------



## TheMaxHeadroomIncident (May 24, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> People hate us because the state plays host to insane moonbat politicians, self-aggrandizing celebrities, and smug foreign billionaires who kill businesses and irrigate their lawns with more fresh water than most countries possess.  They also read about all our crazy laws passed by a governor who came from the same planet as Tommy Wiseau.
> 
> Personally I'm ambivalent.  California has great weather and I like knowing I can visit the beach whenever I feel like.  But I don't like having to shell out $950k for a 2 bed home.



As a fellow Californian myself, you took the words right out of my mouth. The way I see it, people seem to hate California because it represents, for lack of a better term, some sort of "false and decadent" culture to them.

But that's just my two cents. I generally tend to stay out of other peoples' business and opinions, for the most part.


----------



## John Titor (May 27, 2018)

Shitty drivers. No, you can't even blame this on Asian drivers, everyone here sucks. Last guy who cut me off was some virgin chad who thinks attaching half an airplane onto his car while blasting shit music makes it go faster.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 27, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Shitty drivers. No, you can't even blame this on Asian drivers, everyone here sucks. Last guy who cut me off was some virgin chad who thinks attaching half an airplane onto his car while blasting shit music makes it go faster.


Stop signs are essentially optional in my hometown and there's a really bad two way stop right in front of my house.  I was mowing the lawn one day and saw like half a dozen cars roll right through it.  Accidents happen there all the time.

I have a huge bay window facing this intersection and I'm waiting the inevitable day some El Camino blasts right fucking through it.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (May 27, 2018)

Also, by the magic of #woke California science, everything starts causing cancer once it crosses the border into California.


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 27, 2018)

TheMaxHeadroomIncident said:


> As a fellow Californian myself, you took the words right out of my mouth. The way I see it, people seem to hate California because it represents, for lack of a better term, some sort of "false and decadent" culture to them.
> 
> But that's just my two cents. I generally tend to stay out of other peoples' business and opinions, for the most part.



You sort of took the words out of my mouth. Its culture seems to represent something that mirrors the late Roman Empire before shit got really bad and the policies they vote in run contrary to what they say so why should I like a state that has alot of power yet it using it to potentially destroy itself and the rest of the country.


----------



## Red Hood (May 27, 2018)

I was reminded of another reason I despise California the other day, and that's the hypocritical, smug and sanctimonious environmentalists that seem to congregate there.

They're anti-hunting but don't want to make an effort to reintroduce grizzly bears that were slaughtered to make way for people. They cut water off from farmers while making sure the rich urban centers have enough water to keep their giant lawns green. Not to mention they've drained the Colorado to mud in places. And yet they have the gall to preach.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (May 27, 2018)

Because it is like a bowl of muesli. Once you get rid of the fruits and the nuts, all that's left are the flakes.


----------



## TheMaxHeadroomIncident (May 27, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> You sort of took the words out of my mouth. Its culture seems to represent something that mirrors the late Roman Empire before shit got really bad and the policies they vote in run contrary to what they say so why should I like a state that has alot of power yet it using it to potentially destroy itself and the rest of the country.





The Shadow said:


> I was reminded of another reason I despise California the other day, and that's the hypocritical, smug and sanctimonious environmentalists that seem to congregate there.
> 
> They're anti-hunting but don't want to make an effort to reintroduce grizzly bears that were slaughtered to make way for people. They cut water off from farmers while making sure the rich urban centers have enough water to keep their giant lawns green. Not to mention they've drained the Colorado to mud in places. And yet they have the gall to preach.



...I am ashamed to admit that I have met and lived among these sorts of people. California is full of decadent, hypocritical asshats who will use ANY sort of "social justice" to get brownie points and further their own goals.

It's sad when the Red Hot Chili Peppers, infamous decadents themselves, can sum up what's wrong with California in a single song.


----------



## TinyKiwi (May 27, 2018)

Income tax rate
The illegal aliens 
The crime rate
High welfare 
Stuck up liberals.
Should I go on.


----------



## Maxliam (May 28, 2018)

TheMaxHeadroomIncident said:


> As a fellow Californian myself, you took the words right out of my mouth. The way I see it, people seem to hate California because it represents, for lack of a better term, some sort of "false and decadent" culture to them.
> 
> But that's just my two cents. I generally tend to stay out of other peoples' business and opinions, for the most part.


Too bad your politicians don't do that. I will be gettting quite drunk when Diane Feinstein and Nancy Pelosi drop dead like the evil harpies that they are. Also Californians need to stay in their own state. We should have walled off that god awful state decades ago.


Krokodil Overdose said:


> Also, by the magic of #woke California science, everything starts causing cancer once it crosses the border into California.


Because that whole state is cancer. Let it rot and die.


TheMaxHeadroomIncident said:


> ...I am ashamed to admit that I have met and lived among these sorts of people. California is full of decadent, hypocritical asshats who will use ANY sort of "social justice" to get brownie points and further their own goals.
> 
> It's sad when the Red Hot Chili Peppers, infamous decadents themselves, can sum up what's wrong with California in a single song.


I have family from there and they are just as retarded as every other californian I've met here in Texas. They're shocked by people who don't want to visit their state or live there. I prefer low taxes, guns, the ability to defend myself, and not having to see a bunch of degenerate hippies everywhere.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 28, 2018)

TheMaxHeadroomIncident said:


> ...I am ashamed to admit that I have met and lived among these sorts of people. California is full of decadent, hypocritical asshats who will use ANY sort of "social justice" to get brownie points and further their own goals.
> 
> It's sad when the Red Hot Chili Peppers, infamous decadents themselves, can sum up what's wrong with California in a single song.


_Marry me girl, be my fairy to the world, be my very own constellation
A teenage bride with a baby inside getting high on information
And buy me a star on the boulevard, it's Californication_


----------



## millais (May 28, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Shitty drivers. No, you can't even blame this on Asian drivers, everyone here sucks. Last guy who cut me off was some virgin chad who thinks attaching half an airplane onto his car while blasting shit music makes it go faster.


I was much inconvenienced by the terrible traffic, not just in the urban areas of the coastal cities, but also in the inland highways, and it can't all have been due to road work congestion.


----------



## TheMaxHeadroomIncident (May 28, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> _Marry me girl, be my fairy to the world, be my very own constellation
> A teenage bride with a baby inside getting high on information
> And buy me a star on the boulevard, it's Californication_



Exactly.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 28, 2018)

TheMaxHeadroomIncident said:


> Exactly.


Best part of it is SoCal is unironically my favorite part of the state, along with Tahoe.  I make a point of visiting my sister there as much as possible.


----------



## Jaimas (May 28, 2018)

The fucking culture of corruption that's let Social Justice metastasize in every form of media like a fucking Autistic tumor. 

California is either directly or indirectly involved with around 90% of it. I'm neither exaggerating or joking about this. Gamergate's opposition started specifically due to SF Bay area faggots in the indie dev scene. The current battery of SocJus-pandering shit movies also owes their existence to this same subculture, as does the fucking constant push of unqualified diversity hires into every fucking branch of media today. Without California's culture of egotistical shitstains, we wouldn't have half the fucking idiocy we have online today, that threatens our collective sanity daily, like a rabid dog on the end of an ever-weakening leash.

An old meme told by many in the eastern US and even as far as central US is that everything evil either comes from Florida or, for a period of time, takes residence there. California replaced that about 10 years ago and I don't see it switching back this side of a generation.


----------



## Billy_Sama (May 28, 2018)

I would love to visit Northern California to see the Redwood trees and other natural wonders but I don't want to set foot in the urban shithole cities especially in the Southern part.


----------



## Heckler1 (May 28, 2018)

People hate it because its like if NYC was an entire state. Except it also tries to morally lecture regular people while also being a hive of degenerate scum.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 10, 2018)

I prefer the blue areas over the yellow.  I really like San Diego and Northern California. In general, I'm partial to rednecks and Latinos. It's just the weirdos and hippies in San Francisco that I dislike. Despite that, I don't mind the normies from there.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jun 10, 2018)

I


IAmNotAlpharius said:


> View attachment 469830
> 
> I prefer the blue areas over the yellow.  I really like San Diego and Northern California. In general, I'm partial to rednecks and Latinos. It's just the weirdos and hippies in San Francisco that I dislike. I don't mind the normies from there.


I never much cared for the Southeastern part of the state.  Just a bunch of desert trash meth heads.  The Monterey/Carmel area is really nice though.  I took some night classes down there and sometimes I'd just hang out at the beach on the evenings.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 11, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> They also read about all our crazy laws passed by a governor who came from the same planet as Tommy Wiseau.


How dare you insult the great Tommy Wiseau like that!


----------



## Phantom (Jun 11, 2018)

c-no said:


> I'll just say this as someone that has seen California, at least seeing the SoCal part, one city has had an epidemic with hepatitis a and on top of it, it also has a homeless problem. Take a simple trolley ride and you'll see some tents and litter spread around some areas.


For a minute there I thought you were talking about Santa Ana until I saw the trolley part. We had a huge homeless problem here in Santa Ana for a while until the authorities finally did something about the massive homeless camp. They found a fuckton of used needles causing an HIV outbreak in the area, a massive amount of human waste, and 4 kidnapped children in the camp. Now the local politicians are trying to find a place to relocate them, and all the people that were screaming at the cops about doing this suddenly shut up when they found out the homeless people need to be moved somewhere.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 12, 2018)

The shitty driver thing is true here. Considering I got knocked over by a car (thankfully he was turning slowly) when it was my time to cross the crosswalk.


----------



## c-no (Jun 12, 2018)

Phantom said:


> For a minute there I thought you were talking about Santa Ana until I saw the trolley part. We had a huge homeless problem here in Santa Ana for a while until the authorities finally did something about the massive homeless camp. They found a fuckton of used needles causing an HIV outbreak in the area, a massive amount of human waste, and 4 kidnapped children in the camp. Now the local politicians are trying to find a place to relocate them, and all the people that were screaming at the cops about doing this suddenly shut up when they found out the homeless people need to be moved somewhere.


4 kidnapped children, holy hell. That could one up the Hep A outbreak that occurred within San Diego. Said outbreak was also tied to the homeless.



Oscar Wildean said:


> The shitty driver thing is true here. Considering I got knocked over by a car (thankfully he was turning slowly) when it was my time to cross the crosswalk.


I could also confirm since a few weeks back, some guy hit the side of my car and left my mirror dangling.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 12, 2018)

Phantom said:


> For a minute there I thought you were talking about Santa Ana until I saw the trolley part. We had a huge homeless problem here in Santa Ana for a while until the authorities finally did something about the massive homeless camp. They found a fuckton of used needles causing an HIV outbreak in the area, a massive amount of human waste, and 4 kidnapped children in the camp. Now the local politicians are trying to find a place to relocate them, and all the people that were screaming at the cops about doing this suddenly shut up when they found out the homeless people need to be moved somewhere.



Holy shit, I know that camp area and I had no idea there were kidnapped kids in that mess. That place is a hell hole. TBH I hate taking the bus to Santa Ana because most of the time I've had to wait there I end up seeing crazy nutcases on the street. Also my husband got jumped around that area. On a bus. (He kicked the asshole to the ground though.) I swear that place attracts scum.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 12, 2018)

c-no said:


> 4 kidnapped children, holy hell. That could one up the Hep A outbreak that occurred within San Diego. Said outbreak was also tied to the homeless.
> 
> 
> I could also confirm since a few weeks back, some guy hit the side of my car and left my mirror dangling.





Oscar Wildean said:


> Holy shit, I know that camp area and I had no idea there were kidnapped kids in that mess. That place is a hell hole. TBH I hate taking the bus to Santa Ana because most of the time I've had to wait there I end up seeing crazy nutcases on the street. Also my husband got jumped around that area. On a bus. (He kicked the asshole to the ground though.) I swear that place attracts scum.



Yeah I forgot the age ranges of the kids, but when I mentioned that as one of the reasons I hated the homeless camps, one of my more liberal (new york) friends kept saying those kids could've been runaways and that was their choice to make. I really can't understand the thought process these people have.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 12, 2018)

Phantom said:


> Yeah I forgot the age ranges of the kids, but when I mentioned that as one of the reasons I hated the homeless camps, one of my more liberal (new york) friends kept saying those kids could've been runaways and that was their choice to make. I really can't understand the thought process these people have.



That's dumb as hell reasoning. Even if it was their choice to make, they're minors and need to be brought back to their families.


----------



## c-no (Jun 13, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> That's dumb as hell reasoning. Even if it was their choice to make, they're minors and need to be brought back to their families.


That's assuming the family home isn't a shithole with shit parents. That said, a homeless encampment isn't ideal, not when there is stuff like human waste everywhere and HIV laced needles. Speaking of public transportation, a particular trolley ride I had showed me some areas with litter on the side, said litter being next to some tents as well as a matress on a hill that had two people sleeping on it below a nearby transit center.

Speaking of trolley rides, don't know how common it is but I've seen people being unfriendly. Most recent example was an old lady rambling about the dark net, computers, and something about women or bankers. A similar one had a black guy complaining about the law or something but I didn't get much due to dozing off on a long ride. Trolley cops busted him though. Finally, there was a fight between a black lady and a younger white guy. Far as it all went, the white guy was pretty much an ass, the sort that would still be a dick even if told to knock it off. It escalated to a fight where he had said lady in a choke hold or grab. Last I saw, he tried to leave the trolley but was approached by trolley police. That's all the crazy I saw in California. May not really compare to others though.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 13, 2018)

:powerlevel: First trip to the US in ~20 days. 50 days here as my introduction to the US.

How fucked am I? So far it just looks fucking depressing in terms of attractions and things to see; can't imagine that makes people living there jolly either.


----------



## Bat Pussy (Jun 13, 2018)

Cactus Wings said:


> :powerlevel: First trip to the US in ~20 days. 50 days here as my introduction to the US.
> 
> How fucked am I? So far it just looks fucking depressing in terms of attractions and things to see; can't imagine that makes people living there jolly either.



There's lots to see, the US is large and beautiful. If you like nature you should check out pretty much any of the national parks near wherever you're planning to visit. California in particular has amazing beaches, redwood forests, and mountains.

EDIT: Since this is a Cali hate post I guess I'll  add that traffic sucks and the standard of living in the densely populated cities is way too fucking high. And when you go out in the middle of bumfuck nowhere it is pretty but you just get plenty of white trash rednecks living there.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Bat Pussy said:


> There's lots to see, the US is large and beautiful. If you like nature you should check out pretty much any of the national parks near wherever you're planning to visit. California in particular has amazing beaches, redwood forests, and mountains.
> 
> EDIT: Since this is a Cali hate post I guess I'll  add that traffic sucks and the standard of living in the densely populated cities is way too fucking high. And when you go out in the middle of bumfuck nowhere it is pretty but you just get plenty of white trash rednecks living there.



Cali Rednecks are paradoxical creatures.  I had to explain to my Australian friends if you go out into the desert you find trailer apes who act like TV Texas hillbillies but talk like me.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jun 16, 2018)

I mentioned it in other threads, but California gets shat on mostly by people have no idea about the social and cultural geography of the state (there's a lot more to the state than just Los Angeles and San Francisco, and not everyone in the state is a radical left, green-haired extremists) and/or people who have never been to the state and never plan on coming to the state to see it for themselves. People who've never been to California seem to think that this state has nothing but the entertainment industry, but conveniently forget that the state (mostly the Central Valley) produces over 1/3 of the country's vegetables and over 2/3 of the country's nuts and fruits.

California has it's fair share of problems and obnoxious people, from the growing homeless problem to preachy San Fransisco hipsters, but I think it's absolutely absurd that there's this mindset in the US, both on various online forums and image boards, and real life, that California is to blame for all of the US' societal problems and it's only place in the country where there's extreme progressives that the country has grown to loathe. Bar none, the worst offenders of this shit are East Coast people, who seem to forget that there cities  have their own plethora of progressive people who push and preach the same shit they do in San Fransisco.

If any New York asshole tries convincing you that Williamsburg isn't as bad as San Fran, they're fucking lying to you.


----------



## Rev (Jun 16, 2018)

Most the hate seems to be more towards certain cities (Los Angeles) 
As someone who has spent their entire life in Kentucky, Californians just seem so preppy, like they could never understand how average people live.
And I have no sympathy for Californians who complain about having no money. Someone who is "poor" in Cali is upper middle class in Kentucky.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 18, 2018)

Cactus Wings said:


> :powerlevel: First trip to the US in ~20 days. 50 days here as my introduction to the US.
> 
> How fucked am I? So far it just looks fucking depressing in terms of attractions and things to see; can't imagine that makes people living there jolly either.


For the most part, the worst that could most likely happen on your trip is boredom,  inconveniences and rude people. People just love to highlight our worst aspects.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jun 21, 2018)

Rev said:


> Most the hate seems to be more towards certain cities (Los Angeles)
> As someone who has spent their entire life in Kentucky, Californians just seem so preppy, like they could never understand how average people live.
> And I have no sympathy for Californians who complain about having no money. Someone who is "poor" in Cali is upper middle class in Kentucky.



California has widespread poverty all throughout the state.  We have shitloads of trailer parks and subsidized housing projects.  Los Angeles is basically post apoc at this point.  

Also a two bedroom house in this state costs fucking $900 thousand.  No one can afford that regardless of they live in Cali or the backwoods bumrape valley you call a "state".


----------



## Rev (Jun 21, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> California has widespread poverty all throughout the state.  We have shitloads of trailer parks and subsidized housing projects.  Los Angeles is basically post apoc at this point.
> 
> Also a two bedroom house in this state costs fucking $900 thousand.  No one can afford that regardless of they live in Cali or the backwoods bumrape valley you call a "state".


poverty exits everywhere, but Appalachia the highest rate of poverty in America, and cali has some of the richest people in America. You HAVE to be richer just to live in the state. But that's why I make a distinction between cali  poor and south poor. Basically just this-


But what really matters is reputation and cali has a reputation for being filled with celebrities, rich liberals, and people with white collar jobs. Obviously not everyone is like that, but that's how its seen by a lot of people.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 21, 2018)

I'd move to Central California tbh. Redwood forest, rain, cool weather, and none of the bullshit that is found in the Bay Area or Southern California.
I once went to Morro Bay  and that area and Solvang seem to be the best areas, in my opinion.

The subsidized housing thing. That one's tricky because it depends on the area. The crappier the area, the worse the housing will be. I'm lucky to be in a place that has great housing because it's a safe community. Places like Santa Ana and LA will have shit housing because lets be real- there's shittier people and more criminals.



Rev said:


> Most the hate seems to be more towards certain cities (Los Angeles)
> As someone who has spent their entire life in Kentucky, Californians just seem so preppy, like they could never understand how average people live.
> And I have no sympathy for Californians who complain about having no money. Someone who is "poor" in Cali is upper middle class in Kentucky.



That's not that true tbh. If you're in California in section 8, which a lot of people are these days, you're poorer than upper middle class in Kentucky. That's why they stay poor, because they're stuck below the poverty line.


----------



## Roger Whore (Jun 21, 2018)

I visited California once and it was nice. Glad I don’t live there. The whole place is one giant echo chamber.


----------



## John Titor (Jun 22, 2018)

Rev said:


> poverty exits everywhere, but Appalachia the highest rate of poverty in America, and cali has some of the richest people in America. You HAVE to be richer just to live in the state. But that's why I make a distinction between cali  poor and south poor. Basically just this-View attachment 478820
> 
> But what really matters is reputation and cali has a reputation for being filled with celebrities, rich liberals, and people with white collar jobs. Obviously not everyone is like that, but that's how its seen by a lot of people.


To be fair, anybody who buys a McMansion is a lolcow.


----------



## averagejane (Jun 23, 2018)

I used to live in southern California and left it to live in Florida. 
Yes. Florida. 
No shortage of crazy here, but at least the crazy is entertaining. 


my experience in Cali was how incredibly stupid and delusional everyone was. You have mother's of 5 who can't afford to leave their moms house, yet refuse to work harder for a raise and also demmand socialism to increase her pay. You got faggot ass college students who grab an AA degree in arts and act like they are fucking pros at economy and declare their self expression as more important than getting a fucking job. Then everyone pretending like the homeless crackheads wandering about are harmless, despite so much as going to the park on a Friday morning will expose your children to a ratchet ass hobo fight. And don't get me started on predominantly Mexican neighborhoods... I don't enjoy hearing baby Mama's cuss out their hombre at 4am.

But the lot of them are just delusional crybabies. covering their ears when anyone brings up how overpriced the place is. I know a guy from Texas who deals with faggots pouring in from Cali to escape the high prices, only to bitch about how Texas isn't like Cali. (In Florida we have New Yorkers like that). Like shut up bitches, you're here because you can't afford your precious trendy state. 

Cali deserves to drown in it's aids.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 23, 2018)

California is really good when it comes to nature trips and the like. The diverse amount of climates give a sense of vastness despite just coming from a desert to an alpine forest in just 30 minutes. It's still terribly expensive.


----------



## Kitlen (Jun 24, 2018)

Fuck it, I live here and I hate it. Most of the reasons have been listed but I'll give you a few more reasons to hate LA and the cum gobbling scum that run it. Spoilering for the lenght



Spoiler



1. Everything gets redistributed to LA: money, water, power, grants. My father worked in the local government for 30+ years in multiple areas. For example: For every dollar Orange County makes (one of the wealthiest counties in SoCal) they get 7 cents back. Where does it go? To LA of course! There is a serious redistribution of wealth and everyone but LA hates it. 
2. Power is everything to these people. I'll have to find the articles again, but the LA Water District at one point changed their system for how they were charging people and fucked up and, of course, would not admit it till it blew up in their face. Small families and apartments were being charged literally tens of thousands of dollars for water erroneously and when they called up the Water District they basically said "FUCK YOU WE'RE THE LA WATER DISTRICT" and hung up. Luckily some journalists listened and it was a major PR scandal. Not to mention LA ciphens not only from NorCal but from the Colorado River as well.
3. I worked in Section 8 Housing for seniors and disabled for a year and a half. I was in Santa Ana (aka little Mexico) and had threats of rape from the passing homeless person, a guy piss in front of me with indecent exposure, and the cops do nothing. In Santa Ana, the homelessness was so bad that the entire Anaheim Riverbed was taken up by homeless. It got so bad that by the time they cleared it out they cleared out literally two and a half tons of human excrement and 14,000 hypodermic needles. Also, guess where all the help for seniors and disabled went? You guessed! LA. At one point me and my coworker were desperately trying to get a woman who was partially paralyzed a Live In Aid so she wouldn't have to work so hard. Of course services said they had none. She died a few months later when she was trying to get into the shower, fell and hit her head on the counter and bled out. Thanks LA!



Sorry for the rant, I really fucking hate LA.


----------

